

In Defense of Beer-Drinking Scientists - sanj
http://life.lithoguru.com/index.php?itemid=119

======
sanj
Best line:

"Thus, the entire study came down to only one conclusion: the five worst
ornithologists in the Czech Republic drank a lot of beer."

~~~
delano
So true. And the most useful line:

"I was making two cardinal mistakes in my approach to this startling
scientific development: 1) I trusted my limited anecdotal evidence over a
statistically valid scientific study, and 2) I based my understanding of the
science on a journalist’s description of a technical paper."

------
Prrometheus
This doesn’t invalidate the observation that it would be an interesting topic
for a proper study.

------
bayareaguy
"He was a wise man who invented beer." - Plato

------
dhimes
I'll drink to that!

